# RAIDcore Broadcom BC4852 compatible?



## oceanofapathy (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello, I purchased a Broadcom BC4852 RAIDcore PCI64 SATA RAID card for my server, and now I'm seriously doubting that FreeBSD has a driver for it.  I've searched everywhere, can't find much.  It's not a new card at all, so I guess I just assumed FreeBSD would have a driver for it.

I'm at work, don't have the details in front of me but here's what I can remember.
The kernel sees the card, calls is Frodo Serverworks SATA150 on ATAPCI2 or something like that.  However, it doesn't see the drive I guess because there's no info on the drive and when I enter sysinstall it's not on the list for fdisk.

Let me back up.  I installed a 1TB WD RE3 drive, I created an array and initialized it.  The card seems to be reacting fine, it shows the array on the BIOS startup.

I have tried my custom kernel (which I left all the RAID and SCSI drivers on because I didn't do the research to see what was what) and I tried the GENERIC kernel too, same results.

I am running FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE.

The other disk drivers seem to be working fine - there's on-board IDE, on-board three channel SCSI, an installed SCSI card, and an installed IDE RAID card.  All drives get recognized and work fine, so I believe the system to be working fine in general.

So if I can see the card being recognized on the dmesg output, does that mean there's a driver, or does that just mean the computer can see the card, but not necessarily do anything with it?

Does anyone have any experience with these cards and FreeBSD?

Thanks for any help, I'll update this with my dmesg output when I get home.

-Porter

( other keywords: BC 4852 BC4000 Broadcom4852 RC4852 )


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 20, 2009)

The features table at http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/sata-spells-trouble-scsi-raid,1161-15.html doesn't bode well ..


----------

